# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ ΓΙΑ LAPTOP BOΗΘΕΙΑ

## giannhssdra

Παρακαλω οποιος γνωριζει και ειναι σιγουρος ας απαντησει.
Μου έχει χαλάσει το τροφοδοτικό απο το laptop το οποίο είχε τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά.'
Input:100-240V,50/60Hz,1.5A
Output:19V,4.7A,90W max
Βρήκα ένα τροφοδοτικό με τα εξής χαρακτηριστικά:
Input:100-240V,50/60Hz,2A
Output:15V,5A,75W max

Αν το πάρω θα κάνει δουλειά ή πρέπει να βρω με ακριβως τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα; Είμαι εκτός Ελλάδας και δεν μου είναι εύκολο να βρω το ίδιο. Έχω βρει μόνο αυτό. 
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## KOKAR

οχι δεν σου κάνει !
το δικό σου laptop θέλει 19ν και αυτό που βρήκες βγάζει 15ν
δες εδώ για φορτιστές....

http://www.batteries.gr/categories.asp?catid=1163

ρώτα αν κάνουν αποστολές.....

σε διαφορετική περίπτωση δες και στο ebay ..

----------


## giannhssdra

δηλαδη το μονο προβλημα ειναι τα volt?τα watt πουθ δεν ειναι ιδια?δεν πειραζει?και θελει να ειναι ακριβως ιδια τα χαρακτηριστικα?δηλαδη ενα με 19 v ακριβως?

----------


## giorgos

Τα βόλτ πρέπει να είναι ίδια, τα βάτ έχει σημασία να είναι τα ίδια η περισσότερα απο το τροφοδοτικό που είχες....(λιγότερα δέν κάνει θα σου καεί το τροφοδοτικό περισσότερα δεν πειράζει)
Επίσης πρέπει να κοιτάξεις να έχει το ίδιο βυσμα ωστε να ταιριάζει στην υποδοχη του λάπτοπ

----------


## KOKAR

> Τα βόλτ πρέπει να είναι ίδια, τα βάτ έχει σημασία να είναι τα ίδια η περισσότερα απο το τροφοδοτικό που είχες....(λιγότερα δέν κάνει θα σου καεί το τροφοδοτικό περισσότερα δεν πειράζει)
> *Επίσης πρέπει να κοιτάξεις να έχει το ίδιο βυσμα ωστε να ταιριάζει στην υποδοχη του λάπτοπ*



μεγάλη σημασία δώσε σε αυτό που είπε ο Γιώργος !

----------


## giannhssdra

αυτο μου κανει?απο το e-shop
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?...-POWER-ADAPTER

----------


## H3

OXI ,αυτο ειναι για το αυτοκινητο ,κατι παρομοιο αλλα με εισοδο 220 V

----------


## Thansavv

Γιάννη για τι laptop είναι?

----------


## giannhssdra

ειναι της LG F1 EXPRESS DUAL.Δεν ξερω αν μπορω να το βρω το ιδιο.και ειναι οτι ειμαι και φινλανδια και δεν ξερω αν μπορουν να μου το στειλουν

----------


## Thansavv

Κοντοχωριανοί θα είμαστε. Κάτι θα βρούμε από τροφοδοτικό!!!

----------


## giannhssdra

που μπορω να  βρω τροφοδικο ?που να ταιριαζει με το laptop.υπαρχει καποιο site  που να μπορω να κανω παραγγελια και να μπορει να μου το φερει στη φινλανδια?
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?...-POWER-ADAPTER
αυτο μου κανει νομιζω ετσι?και στα βολτ μπορω να το ρυθμισω και ειναι και 120 βαττ.σωστα?

----------


## FILMAN

> που μπορω να βρω τροφοδικο ?που να ταιριαζει με το laptop.υπαρχει καποιο site που να μπορω να κανω παραγγελια και να μπορει να μου το φερει στη φινλανδια?
> http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?...-POWER-ADAPTER
> αυτο μου κανει νομιζω ετσι?και στα βολτ μπορω να το ρυθμισω και ειναι και 120 βαττ.σωστα?



Ναι αυτό σου κάνει. Και αν κανένα από τα βύσματα που το συνοδεύουν δεν ταιριάζει με το laptop σου, κόψε το παλιό βύσμα και βάλτο στην έξοδο του καινούριου τροφοδοτικού. Μόνο πρόσεξε την πολικότητα.

----------


## KOKAR

προσοχή !
υπάρχουν φορητά π.χ Dell και μερικά HP που το καλώδιο που φεύγει από τον 
φορτιστή δεν έχει 2 αγωγούς αλλά 3 !
οι 2 απο τους 3 ειναι το + και - και ο τρίτος είναι για την μπαταρία...

----------


## jak1981

Καλησπερα απο το e-shop νομιζο οτι εισαι απολυτα καλυμενος το εχο δοκιμασει σε 2 φορητα

----------

